Ask HN: Anyone here using a microkernel OS as a daily driver(Desktop/Laptop)? - poiuz
======
a-zA-Z
I think the point of a microkernel is that it strips away all but the barest
elements needed to run a program. For example, if you're running a single
program, you could possibly get rid of user permissions, the task scheduler
and maybe everything to do with the file system. I don't think anyone would
really want to lose those features in a desktop environment.

Although I think it would be very interesting if I were wrong :)

~~~
davelnewton
The point of a microkernel is to keep the underlying structure small and
uniform. What you put on top of the microkernel is what defines your operating
environment--not whether or not it's a microkernel underneath.

For example, Gnu Hurd and Mach microkernel systems run a microkernel. OS X is
a Mach-derived system, in fact, IIRC. NeXTSTEP was a microkernel, also Mach-
based. Minix 3 is largely microkernel in nature.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Microkernel-
based_ope...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Microkernel-
based_operating_systems)

(I ran QNX on a desktop for awhile, in fact, as well as more-normal ones.)

~~~
a-zA-Z
Wow brain fart. I was thinking of a Unikernel, not a microkernel.

~~~
davelnewton
Ah, yeah, that'd be different ;)

